# Another Oyster question



## geminisnake (Sep 18, 2011)

I have tried google and looking at tfl but can't figure out if I can use my oyster thing from Gatwick airport. Anyone know?? Or do I have to just get a normal train ticket?

And does anyone know there is such a variation in price between trains that all run on the same track??


----------



## colacubes (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think it goes out as far as gatwick at the moment so you prob need to get a normal train ticket.  Gatwick Express is more expensive than the southern line cos it doesn't stop.  Journey time is only about 10 mins longer on southern so go with that


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2011)

On the Gatwick express? Nope.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2011)

I asked this a while back and the answer was no.

Gatwick express is more expensive than the regular train for almost no benefit.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 18, 2011)

No you can't and last time I went that way, there were other trains serving the same route that were substantially lower priced.

Journey time was the only substantial reason I could see between them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2011)

I never take Gatwick Express.

Funnily enough, I've been on the National Rail Enquiries website for the last 10 minutes copying out a timetable for someone who's coming over.

Get the Southern train, much cheaper, and only 10 minutes longer.

Also, depends where you're going and whether you can cut out Zone 1 I think, but as I always go via Clapham Junction, not sure how much cheaper


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2011)

As above.

Oyster generally only works within Greater London - there are a few bits of line beyond the boundary but not many, and not that one.

If you have a valid travelcard on your Oyster (rather than pay as you go) then you can book from "boundary zone whatever" to (or from) Gatwick - I think you can only do this from staffed ticket offices if you can still find one.  If you're on pay as you go, you might just as well get an ordinary ticket for the whole journey.

As for why there are so many different fares?  The 'efficiency' brought about by privatisation.  Southern or First Crapital Connect will be cheaper.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2011)

Where exactly are you going to anyway Gemini?

Are you sure you even need to go to Victoria?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2011)

and I've never understood why it's more expensive to come from Gatwick than it is to go there?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2011)

I've just dug out some old tickets and remember being gobsmacked at the price difference

Streatham Hill to Gatwick Airport (not London) on 7 October 2010 - £5.70
Streatham Hill to Gatwick Airport (not London) on 31 March 2011 - £9.20


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm just trying to book my tickets on southern from victoria to gatwick on the southern railways site. The first time after choosing my train times I clicked 'save for later' and it took me to gatwick express site, the 2nd time i clicked buy advance and it took me to gatwick express site again.


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Also, depends where you're going and whether you can cut out Zone 1 I think, but as I always go via Clapham Junction, not sure how much cheaper



Don't think it's any cheaper for Clapham Junction but that's where I was gonna get off coz I can just get the bus to Brixton from there. Think I can get advance tickets for about £5 which is ok, but not if you're not sure when your plane will land!! 

Quimmy, have you tried using www.nationalrail.co.uk? Hope it doesn't faff me about like that. I've been looking at flights and trains for too long today!!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2011)

I fell out with national rail. *harumphs*


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2011)

If you google 'oyster card map' the first link is to the TfL site which has a pdf link to a very large map, or click here:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tickets/14869.aspx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm just trying to book my tickets on southern from victoria to gatwick on the southern railways site. The first time after choosing my train times I clicked 'save for later' and it took me to gatwick express site, the 2nd time i clicked buy advance and it took me to gatwick express site again.



Why do you want to go from Victoria Station?  Are you going straight from work rather than from Brixton or something?


----------



## Santino (Sep 19, 2011)

You can only use it when there's an 'r' in the month.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2011)

oyster at gatwick! lol londoners. You think the whole of the south east revolves around you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

smmudge said:


> oyster at gatwick! lol londoners. You think the whole of the south east revolves around you



who* exactly* are you speaking to or to which post are you referring?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mind you, it would be very useful if the whole UK rail network could get with the Oyster thing and we could all travel on prepaid, or PAGY cards and not have to muck around with ticket machines, annoying websites, and queues at stations


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 19, 2011)

smmudge said:


> oyster at gatwick! lol londoners. You think the whole of the south east revolves around you



4 years you've been here and not realised I live in Scotland?? Am I on bloody ignore or summat??  

The operative word in the OP is FROM gatwick airport. If I was a local why would I be coming from there??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> 4 years you've been here and not realised I live in Scotland?? Am I on bloody ignore or summat??
> 
> The operative word in the OP is FROM gatwick airport. If I was a local why would I be coming from there??



  That's why I asked my question of smmudge  

Mind you, you could be a Londoner on their way home from holiday


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why do you want to go from Victoria Station? Are you going straight from work rather than from Brixton or something?



No I just don't see how Clapham Junction is any less of a faff.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> No I just don't see how Clapham Junction is any less of a faff.



I always go from Streatham Hill to Clapham Junction to Gatwick.  Find it just as easy


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> 4 years you've been here and not realised I live in Scotland?? Am I on bloody ignore or summat??
> 
> The operative word in the OP is FROM gatwick airport. If I was a local why would I be coming from there??



Oh fair enough, I'll let you off then.

The correct answer is: there are no ticket barriers or inspectors at Gatwick, don't bother with a ticket!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Oh fair enough, I'll let you off then.
> 
> The correct answer is: there are no ticket barriers or inspectors at Gatwick, don't bother with a ticket!


 
But there are on the trains!


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But there are on the trains!



In that situation geminisnake need only put on a thick scottish accent and pretend she doesn't understand what the inspector is asking for.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

smmudge said:


> In that situation geminisnake need only put on a thick scottish accent and pretend she doesn't understand what the inspector is asking for.



Is that before or after she headbutts him?


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 19, 2011)

I will buy my ticket thank you! It's easier!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> I will buy my ticket thank you! It's easier!



and much more honest, unlike smmudge


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2011)

I do agree gatwick express is a waste of time, track and money. The trains don't even look as nice as Southern.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I do agree gatwick express is a waste of time, track and money. The trains don't even look as nice as Southern.



and it's much more difficult to bunk your fare on it isn't it smmudge?


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd imagine so, yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I'd imagine so, yes.



Oh, I was assuming you'd *know *so


----------



## smmudge (Sep 19, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh, I was assuming you'd *know *so



Ugh I wouldn't bunk on a gatwick express! I have some morals you know. 

No I don't


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 11, 2011)

Not an oyster question but a travel one all the same. I thihnk I may have faffed up on my train tickets. Due to ongoing god knows what at Victoria I went for the train to London bridge thinking I could get off elsewhere and just get a bus but that's probably not the best option is it??

Would I be as well to stay on to LB and just get the tube back to Brixton?? Plus is the tube station in the railway station or very near?? Google map isn't really helping!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2011)

It's very simple to just get the 133 bus outside the station.  Depending what day you're arriving, you can go for a wander around Borough market or see the Shard of Glass etc.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 11, 2011)

How do I know which side of the road to get on at though Minnie?? And it'll be the back of 7pm. I have no sense of direction when you put me in a city.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> How do I know which side of the road to get on at though Minnie?? And it'll be the back of 7pm. I have no sense of direction when you put me in a city.



You'll be wanting a bus that turns left outside of the station (going *Southbound - *ie. towards Elephant & Castle/Kennington/Brixton and ultimately Streatham (St Leonard's Church).  If you can't find the bus stop near London Bridge, then take a left out of the station and walk down Borough High Street where you'll come across one. Look at the bus stop.  It should say buses towards....

Actually, if you just ask people what direction Borough Market is, you'll be heading in the right direction, except you don't cross over to it, you just do a left.  Alternatively, you can go right out of the station and get a bus nearer the Bridge.

DO NOT CROSS ANY ROADS ONCE OUT OF THE STATION - JUST GO LEFT

If you go past this building with the three blue men on your right-hand side, you're going in the right direction.  I think there's a bus stop opposite it.  There's probably one before that, but can't remember where


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2011)

You need to head south, gem, ie away from the bridge.  If you cross the bridge, you're going the wrong way!

Is Victoria station closed on that day?


----------



## hmmph (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure any train going from Gatwick into London (whether it's Victoria or London Bridge etc)  will go through Clapham Junction. If it does get off there and catch a 37 bus (stops right outside the station) which takes you into Brixton. Will save you a good 30/45 minutes and a lot of stress


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2011)

Ms T said:


> You need to head south, gem, ie away from the bridge. If you cross the bridge, you're going the wrong way!
> 
> Is Victoria station closed on that day?



She said:



> Due to ongoing god knows what at Victoria I went for the train to London bridge thinking I could get off elsewhere and just get a bus but that's probably not the best option is it??



I really hope she's not been put off with messages about restricted access to the tube etc. and got confuddled


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 11, 2011)

hmmph said:


> I'm pretty sure any train going from Gatwick into London (whether it's Victoria or London Bridge etc) will go through Clapham Junction. If it does get off there and catch a 37 bus (stops right outside the station) which takes you into Brixton. Will save you a good 30/45 minutes and a lot of stress



Nope. Only the Victoria line goes through clapham Junction.
All the Gatwick lines do go though east croydon. If you are on LB train you would need to change there for the victoria branch to get to clapham junction.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 11, 2011)

You could get off at East croydon and get a train to Brixton on Oyster. I think it's only £2 and about 20 minutes.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 11, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You could get off at East croydon and get a train to Brixton on Oyster. I think it's only £2 and about 20 minutes.


So is that cheaper than the tube from LB to Brixton then?? I hate public transport!!  Wish I'd asked first before I bought my tickets now!!

Just had a look and it involves changes and tbh after travelling 500 miles I just want to get where I'm going! Easily!! 

Minnie I saw !! and thought stuff that. I've had to get buses at Victoria before and it was confusing! Avoidance is my best option, oh yes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 11, 2011)

It's about the same price, but less of a faff, all overground


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 11, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> So is that cheaper than the tube from LB to Brixton then?? I hate public transport!!  Wish I'd asked first before I bought my tickets now!!
> 
> Just had a look and it involves changes and tbh after travelling 500 miles I just want to get where I'm going! Easily!!
> 
> Minnie I saw !! and thought stuff that. I've had to get buses at Victoria before and it was confusing! Avoidance is my best option, oh yes!



Actually depending on what time of day and what day you are traveling it's 10p cheaper to get a tube from London bridge (LB to Brixton £1.90) and a lot less faff despite the longer journey time. I expect that's what I would do if I already had the LB ticket.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm going to stick with the tube coz it's all nicely marked out and signed/mapped!! I'm not good with new routes, and I know the black line coz I've used it before!
Thank you all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You could get off at East croydon and get a train to Brixton on Oyster. I think it's only £2 and about 20 minutes.



She could get off at Clapham Junction and get the 37 bus as well

eta:  I see that's already been mentioned


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2011)

What day are you coming here anyway Gemini?

The Northern Line may be closed for works


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 11, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> On the Gatwick express? Nope.



This shows just how much more could/should be done with the Oyster card, doesn't it. In Hong Hong, not only can you use the Octopus card on all forms of public transport, including the Airport Express (although tbh the bus is cheaper and more scenic, but that's another thread altogether, lol), but you can use it to pay for almost anything. Made a huge difference when I was last there. Why can't this happen in London - especially as that's where London Transport pinched the idea from in the first place! lol


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> This shows just how much more could/should be done with the Oyster card, doesn't it. In Hong Hong, not only can you use the Octopus card on all forms of public transport, including the Airport Express (although tbh the bus is cheaper and more scenic, but that's another thread altogether, lol), but you can use it to pay for almost anything. Made a huge difference when I was last there. Why can't this happen in London - especially as that's where London Transport pinched the idea from in the first place! lol



Singapore probably followed with the EZ Link card.  We fucked up with that and ended up being thrown off a bus when we ran out of money.  Hadn't realised you had to *swipe out when getting off the bus as well*


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 11, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> Why can't this happen in London - especially as that's where London Transport pinched the idea from in the first place! lol



You can't (with a few exceptions like some bus routes / railway stations just outside London) use Oyster outside London because TfL doesn't have any powers to extend it beyond London.

TfL are working with Barclays and - if you have an account with Barclays - you can get a contactless payment card sort of thing - OnePulse.

Norman Baker has made noises to the effect he wants a national smartcard scheme for public transport by 2014.  What he hasn't said is anything about who the heck is going to pay for it, but most of the big bus operating groups outside London are working on things which may or may not end up being compatible...

I'm not sure I'd recommend catching a 133 from London Bridge to Brixton at the moment - it used to go into to the Bus Station thing at London Bridge, but apparently doesn't at the moment (probably to do with the Thameslink related buggering about) so you'd have to walk down Borough High Street or almost on to London Bridge itself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> You can't (with a few exceptions like some bus routes / railway stations just outside London) use Oyster outside London because TfL doesn't have any powers to extend it beyond London.
> 
> TfL are working with Barclays and - if you have an account with Barclays - you can get a contactless payment card sort of thing - OnePulse.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I noticed that the bus stop seemed to not be showing on TFL map which is why I suggested she walk down to Borough or near to the River.   I think she's going off this idea now as being too confusing


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 11, 2011)

Thursday evening Minnie. They can't close the line on a Thursday!! People go out!! I'll sort it out later and just cry at someone if I have to!


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 11, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> You can't (with a few exceptions like some bus routes / railway stations just outside London) use Oyster outside London because TfL doesn't have any powers to extend it beyond London.



It's so annoying. Too many vested interests, I imagine.

Mind you, things are even worse up here - imagine if south of the river used different companies to north of the river, and you couldn't buy through tickets to travel south of central London - that's roughly how it is up here, on buses at least. When my car broke down earlier this year, it cost me nearly £10 just to get to work and back 

Getting back on topic though, I'm back in town next weekend, and I was surprised to find that I've still got £13.50 left on my Oyster card, so that's free transport for me (well, kind of  ).



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hadn't realised you had to *swipe out when getting off the bus as well*



Oh, the joys (or should I say pitfalls?) of not being local!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Thursday evening Minnie. They can't close the line on a Thursday!! People go out!! I'll sort it out later and just cry at someone if I have to!



pfft!  Did you never hear about the Victoria Line closures?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> It's so annoying. Too many vested interests, I imagine.
> 
> Mind you, things are even worse up here - imagine if south of the river used different companies to north of the river, and you couldn't buy through tickets to travel south of central London - that's roughly how it is up here, on buses at least. When my car broke down earlier this year, it cost me nearly £10 just to get to work and back
> 
> ...



Nobody bothered to tell us either.  We did wonder why everyone was swiping out but we thought it must be those  Singaporeans being obedient.  Wasn't till we swiped our cards and asked the driver to tell us where our stop was that we realised all the money on our cards had gone (almost) and he would only take us part way there.  We thought he'd forget about us mid-journey, but no, he told us we had to get off now


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> This shows just how much more could/should be done with the Oyster card, doesn't it. In Hong Hong, not only can you use the Octopus card on all forms of public transport, including the Airport Express (although tbh the bus is cheaper and more scenic, but that's another thread altogether, lol), but you can use it to pay for almost anything. Made a huge difference when I was last there. Why can't this happen in London - especially as that's where London Transport pinched the idea from in the first place! lol



Because the London area is a lot bigger and Gatwick isn't really in London anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 12, 2011)

The longer the distance the more likely it is the trip is planned, hence train operators use a similar fare model as airlines - cheaper the earlier you book. How would that work on the spur-of-the-moment, short-journey aspect of Oyster?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She could get off at Clapham Junction and get the 37 bus as well
> 
> eta: I see that's already been mentioned



Yeah, she can't get off at clapham unless she gets off at east croydon and changes to a train route she doesn't have a ticket for.

Actualy thinking about it. I'm sure when I buy a ticket, even if I state the station, it just says 'London Terminals' on it.
That ticket is proably valid for Victoria anyway. Much nicer train and quicker too.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 12, 2011)

Going to a London terminus is always more expensive, plus the zone one cost.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> This shows just how much more could/should be done with the Oyster card, doesn't it. In Hong Hong, not only can you use the Octopus card on all forms of public transport, including the Airport Express (although tbh the bus is cheaper and more scenic, but that's another thread altogether, lol), but you can use it to pay for almost anything. Made a huge difference when I was last there. Why can't this happen in London - especially as that's where London Transport pinched the idea from in the first place! lol



There are many slightly scarey things about this. A few years ago I made a TV programme about card copying.
It was easy as pie to copy a chip and pin credit card onto a library card and change the defualt from the chip to the mag stripe so that you could rip the card off without the pin just like the old days. The banks added chip and pin because they want to say that it is infallable and if you have your money stolen it is because you have been negligent and given out your pin, or you are lying . . therefore they don't have to pay out. They denyed it was possible.
This is the same of oyster swipe cards, supposedly they are impossible to copy. A french guy did it though, and took his findings to the authorities only to get bangged up.
The technology to copy or change your oysters is already there, you use it every time you swipe your card on anything. Imagine a mobile reader? Crank it up and beep peoples pockets all day. Now connect your oyster to your credit card.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Going to a London terminus is always more expensive, plus the zone one cost.



Victoria and London Bridge are london terminus. She has already bought the ticket.
Plus they are always more expensive than what?

On Oyster you can use the train to get to victoria from east croydon (£2.60) but if you then take the tube to brixton (without too much dilly dally) it reduces the cost to £2.


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nope. Only the Victoria line goes through clapham Junction.
> All the Gatwick lines do go though east croydon. If you are on LB train you would need to change there for the victoria branch to get to clapham junction.



I've definitely gotten a train from gatwick that went through clapham.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah, she can't get off at clapham unless she gets off at east croydon and changes to a train route she doesn't have a ticket for.
> 
> Actualy thinking about it. I'm sure when I buy a ticket, even if I state the station, it just says 'London Terminals' on it.
> That ticket is proably valid for Victoria anyway. Much nicer train and quicker too.



Yeah I'm pretty sure I've had that as well, although I've just looked at an old ticket from Gatwick to Streatham Hill and it doesn't say that.  Maybe it only says it if you're going to a terminal within zone 1 as you're going through all the other zones already?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

grit said:


> I've definitely gotten a train from gatwick that went through clapham.


Yes. The train to Vicoria.
Not the train to London bridge.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, as AS says, check your tickets to see if it says "London terminals".  Then we can advise fully and properly


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes. The train to Vicoria.
> Not the train to London bridge.



Sorry, that makes sense, I'm still pre coffee 

Btw which one goes through streatham?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it only says it if you're going to a terminal within zone 1 as you're going through all the other zones already?



Yes. It would always be the same for London Bridge, Victoria or waterloo. Oddly Kings Cross was not a London terminal (even thought they didn't tell you that) so your card wouldn't work. I don't know if this has changed. They always let you though anyway as it was so unclear to everybody. I'm sure a guard explained it to me once. Apparently before they put the barriers in at blackfriars that didn't count as a london terminal either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes. It would always be the same for London Bridge, Victoria or waterloo. Oddly Kings Cross was not a London terminal (even thought they didn't tell you that) so your card wouldn't work. I don't know if this has changed. They always let you though anyway as it was so unclear to everybody. I'm sure a guard explained it to me once. Apparently before they put the barriers in at blackfriars that didn't count as a london terminal either.



I've giving up understanding National Rail fare prices


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

grit said:


> Sorry, that makes sense, I'm still pre coffee
> 
> Btw which one goes through streatham?



Only the super slow trains go though streatham. I think (depending on which steatham you want and how long you want to sit on a train) you can get a line that is either going to victoria or London bridge.
There is even a massively slow service between London Bridge and Victoria that takes it in


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Only the super slow trains go though streatham. I think (depending on which steatham you want and how long you want to sit on a train) you can get a line that is either going to victoria or London bridge.
> There is even a massively slow service between London Bridge and Victoria that takes it in



I have someone coming to visit who is... well dying from advanced cancer to be blunt. I dont have a car so cant collect her from gatwick. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her to tooting. From what I can tell her getting the train to croydon and then me meeting her and getting a taxi is probably the best?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

grit said:


> I have someone coming to visit who is... well dying from advanced cancer to be blunt. I dont have a car so cant collect her from gatwick. I'm trying to figure out the best way to get her to tooting. From what I can tell her getting the train to croydon and then me meeting her and getting a taxi is probably the best?


WHat time of day would it be and where in tooting?


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> WHat time of day would it be and where in tooting?



Evening, going to tooting broadway. As I said I have no problem meeting her somewhere along the line with a taxi. I just want the journey to be as short and hassle free as possible


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

grit said:


> Evening, going to tooting broadway. As I said I have no problem meeting her somewhere along the line with a taxi. I just want the journey to be as short and hassle free as possible



Well there are lots of options but a taxi from East Croydon is about the most hassle free. There are millions of Taxis just outside and Tooting is only a few minutes up the road.


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well there are lots of options but a taxi from East Croydon is about the most hassle free. There are millions of Taxis just outside and Tooting is only a few minutes up the road.



Yeah thats what I figured, thanks AS


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

I normally got Gatwick to Streatham Hill (changing at Clapham Junction).  Unfortunately they have now changed platforms and you don't get straight off the train and walk five paces over to other platform for connecting train


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

Can they not change at East Croydon and get on train to Balham, or is it not worth it?


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can they not change at East Croydon and get on train to Balham, or is it not worth it?



Is that at me?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes. It would always be the same for London Bridge, Victoria or waterloo. Oddly Kings Cross was not a London terminal (even thought they didn't tell you that) so your card wouldn't work. I don't know if this has changed. They always let you though anyway as it was so unclear to everybody. I'm sure a guard explained it to me once. Apparently before they put the barriers in at blackfriars that didn't count as a london terminal either.


It depends whether you are coming from north or south. If you have to go through London to get to it, it doesn't count as a "terminal" because the journey counts as ending at a terminal without going through London first. I had the argument about Kings Cross before, as well, because of the Thameslink.

By the same token, neither Victoria nor London Bridge would count as a "terminal" if you are coming from the north. Which is a pain for me when I am coming from Sheffield via St Pancras, again because of the Thameslink trains, which I have to pay for separately.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

grit said:


> Is that at me?



Yes.  No.  Your friend coming from Gatwick to Tooting.  Can't she get train to East Croydon and then train to Balham and you can meet her at Balham and get the tube to Tooting, or will they be too knackered from journey?


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes. No. Your friend coming from Gatwick to Tooting. Can't she get train to East Croydon and then train to Balham and you can meet her at Balham and get the tube to Tooting, or will they be too knackered from journey?



Yeah she could, it is a viable option. I'm just worried that after a flight with a young teenager I want to make it as painless as possible. I figure if I get the taxi from croydon, I reduce the amount of time she has to deal with navigating the transport system with bags.

Low stress is the number one priority.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah she could, it is a viable option. I'm just worried that after a flight with a young teenager I want to make it as painless as possible. I figure if I get the taxi from croydon, I reduce the amount of time she has to deal with navigating the transport system with bags.
> 
> Low stress is the number one priority.



Taxi from East Croydon sounds the best bet then, although you could always carry all the bags for her


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes. No. Your friend coming from Gatwick to Tooting. Can't she get train to East Croydon and then train to Balham and you can meet her at Balham and get the tube to Tooting, or will they be too knackered from journey?



It just seems a bit of a ball ache, the trains to Balham are not very frequent (two or three an hour I think without changes) and take about as long as the taxi ride to tooting before they even get the tube / bus / walk down to tooting broadway.

Train to east croydon is a no brainer becasue all (non G Express trains) go though there. You can't mess it up.


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Taxi from East Croydon sounds the best bet then, although you could always carry all the bags for her



If I was a rich man she would be coming a private jet with a limo to collect her. I'd crawl through ten miles of broken glass for the woman.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

grit said:


> If I was a rich man she would be coming a private jet with a limo to collect her. I'd crawl through ten miles of broken glass for the woman.



I'm sure she'll be happy enough with a taxi 

Have just looked at National Rail and looks like trains from Gatwick gets in to platform 2 and she'd have to go to platform 5 for connecting train.  That's a bit of bother if you have to go up those steep ramps.  Can't remember the station that much, but I remember the ramp


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm sure she'll be happy enough with a taxi
> 
> Have just looked at National Rail and looks like trains from Gatwick gets in to platform 2 and she'd have to go to platform 5 for connecting train. That's a bit of bother if you have to go up those steep ramps. Can't remember the station that much, but I remember the ramp



Yeah you are right that ramp is a bit whooper. Its decided train to east croydon where I will be waiting with a taxi, thanks to everyone for the input, appreciated.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

grit said:


> Yeah you are right that ramp is a bit whooper. Its decided train to east croydon where I will be waiting with a helicopter, thanks to everyone for the input, appreciated.



Hope it's a hassle free journey and you have a good time together


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It just seems a bit of a ball ache, the trains to Balham are not very frequent (two or three an hour I think without changes) and take about as long as the taxi ride to tooting before they even get the tube / bus / walk down to tooting broadway.
> 
> Train to east croydon is a no brainer becasue all (non G Express trains) go though there. You can't mess it up.


I think trains to Balham are more frequent than that. But I can see how a cab would be easier and less stressful. Rather than using one of the black cabs, though, I would recommend ordering one from somewhere like Roadrunners (0800 147369) who are based at West Croydon, and seem pretty reliable in my experience, and much cheaper than a black cab. Tooting is not that close to East Croydon!

Unfortunately, it's not true about the train to East Croydon being impossible to mess up. My parents managed to get on the Express instead of the stopping one, because they were looking for destination Victoria! Really problematic at the time, because it was quite late at night, and my mother is an Alzheimers sufferer, so it was all very stressful.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Tooting is not that close to East Croydon!



That confused me, which is why I asked why couldn't go to Balham.  Do all the platforms have those long ramps if you want to change platforms?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That confused me, which is why I asked why couldn't go to Balham. Do all the platforms have those long ramps if you want to change platforms?


Yes, they all have those long ramps, but they also all have shorter ramps which go underneath the platforms, and are much better for those of us with mobility problems.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, they all have those long ramps, but they also all have shorter ramps which go underneath the platforms, and are much better for those of us with mobility problems.



I see.  Never got those as I used to get the 109 back from East Croydon (after normally getting lost looking for the bus stop, which is why I switched to going to Streatham Hill instead)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> I think trains to Balham are more frequent than that. But I can see how a cab would be easier and less stressful. Rather than using one of the black cabs, though, I would recommend ordering one from somewhere like Roadrunners (0800 147369) who are based at West Croydon, and seem pretty reliable in my experience, and much cheaper than a black cab. Tooting is not that close to East Croydon!



Bah, it takes me about 20 - 25 minutes to cycle from my place to balham.

Plane arrival times, luggage collections and trains are not an exact science. I wouldn't book a roadrunner to wait at the station.
Roadrunner are my preferred croydon taxi, but they have left me in the lurch before of an evening. Black cabs are 100% going to be there right at the station exit.

There are only two direct trains to balham per hour in the evenings and weekends (three in the day). Other wise there is a larger fare and a change at clapham junction (17 platforms and engineering works for the out of towner to enjoy)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bah, it takes me about 20 - 25 minutes to cycle from my place to balham.
> 
> Plane arrival times, luggage collections and trains are not an exact science. I wouldn't book a roadrunner to wait at the station.
> Roadrunner are my preferred croydon taxi, but they have left me in the lurch before of an evening. Black cabs are 100% going to be there right at the station exit.
> ...



Black cabs ain't cheap though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Black cabs ain't cheap though


Decisions decisions.

If it was just me, well I would get the train for balham and walk.
A one off non stress journey for someone who doesn't know the way and is not in the best of health?
It's only a 15 minute ride.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Decisions decisions.
> 
> If it was just me, well I would get the train for balham and walk.
> A one off non stress journey for someone who doesn't know the way and is not in the best of health?
> It's only a 15 minute ride.



and grit has said he'd walk 10 miles over broken glass for her 

What's to stop him ordering ringing for a taxi when she arrives at Croydon anyway.  They can just go and have a swifty in a pub and order one from there


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and grit has said he'd walk 10 miles over broken glass for her
> 
> What's to stop him ordering ringing for a taxi when she arrives at Croydon anyway. They can just go and have a swifty in a pub and order one from there



He never mentioned waiting around so I didn't include it in my plans.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bah, it takes me about 20 - 25 minutes to cycle from my place to balham.
> 
> Plane arrival times, luggage collections and trains are not an exact science. I wouldn't book a roadrunner to wait at the station.
> Roadrunner are my preferred croydon taxi, but they have left me in the lurch before of an evening. Black cabs are 100% going to be there right at the station exit.
> ...


I thought we were aiming for Tooting?

I only suggested roadrunner because a cab to Tooting is going to be expensive, and they have never let me or my daughter down, so far.

I mostly use black cabs at East Croydon because they are so convenient, but it is shocking how much they charge.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> I thought we were aiming for Tooting?



They are, but maybe Balham to Tooting on the tube with all her luggage after getting from Gatwick may be too much for her?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They are, but maybe Balham to Tooting on the tube with all her luggage after getting from Gatwick may be too much for her?



Yeah - I wasn't sure of the relevance of how long it took AS to cycle from his house to Balham, that's all 

There is a cab office near Balham station as well, though!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah - I wasn't sure of the relevance of how long it took AS to cycle from his house to Balham, that's all



Probably just boasting that he's fit


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably just boasting that he's fit


That'll be all the sandwiches in outline of a rabbit he eats, after he has made his daughter's lunch


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> That'll be all the sandwiches in outline of a rabbit he eats, after he has made his daughter's lunch



I agree.  Crusts weigh you down


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yeah - I wasn't sure of the relevance of how long it took AS to cycle from his house to Balham, that's all


Because I have cycled to Balham several times and if you are taking main roads Balham and Tooting Broadway are pretty much equidistant from Croydon. Though really Tooting is actually closer.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably just boasting that he's fit



Nope, I think that's actually a pretty poor cycle time. It was more like it 'even' takes me only about 25 minutes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> That'll be all the sandwiches in outline of a rabbit he eats, after he has made his daughter's lunch



Though that is indeed true.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nope, I think that's actually a pretty poor cycle time. It was more like it 'even' takes me only about 25 minutes.



Yes, but it would probably take me 40 minutes


----------



## grit (Oct 12, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He never mentioned waiting around so I didn't include it in my plans.



I'm kinda torn on it to be honest, but as I said low stress is the number one priority, so I'll prob just spring for the black cab. Its the teenagers first time in London so all part of the experience I guess.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 12, 2011)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes, as AS says, check your tickets to see if it says "London terminals". Then we can advise fully and properly



It clearly states London Bridge. Ach well!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> It clearly states London Bridge. Ach well!



Yes, but I think you can still get off at any station *before *that. I'd ring National Rail Enquiries and check.  On the other hand, you might get put through to an Indian call centre


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nobody bothered to tell us either. We did wonder why everyone was swiping out but we thought it must be those Singaporeans being obedient. Wasn't till we swiped our cards and asked the driver to tell us where our stop was that we realised all the money on our cards had gone (almost) and he would only take us part way there. We thought he'd forget about us mid-journey, but no, he told us we had to get off now



onoez!  I'll have to remember that, for when I eventually make it to there 



Ms T said:


> Because the London area is a lot bigger and Gatwick isn't really in London anyway.



Fair point, but it's a "London airport", so it should be included as part of the London Transport area, in my opinion. However, I do understand why it is unlikely to happen, but I'll spare you the cynicism 

If we wanted to be really pedantic, we could say that London only "really" has _one_ airport 



grit said:


> I've definitely gotten a train from gatwick that went through clapham.



Me too, I've lived on both sides of the station, and travelled to/from Gatwick direct from there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> onoez!  I'll have to remember that, for when I eventually make it to there



Their transport system is fantastically efficient though   but their Metro trains run about every 7 minutes which for Londoners is about 4 minutes too long


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> Me too, I've lived on both sides of the station, and travelled to/from Gatwick direct from there.



Poor tourists are fooled into getting the Gatwick Express '


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but their Metro trains run about every 7 minutes which for Londoners is about 4 minutes too long



Perhaps they use "Northern Line minutes" in Singapore?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> Perhaps they use "Northern Line minutes" in Singapore?



Just obviously not as impatient as us Londoners 

Oh, no eating or drinking on public transport either so no smelly chicken shop boxes/McShiteys littering the train carriages


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just obviously not as impatient as us Londoners
> 
> Oh, no eating or drinking on public transport either so no smelly chicken shop boxes/McShiteys littering the train carriages



So unlike on the Tube, people actually do take notice of the "Please don't eat smelly food" signs? 

I'd be SO jailed if I went there, though. I can't go anywhere without chewing gum


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> So unlike on the Tube, people actually do take notice of the "Please don't eat smelly food" signs?
> 
> I'd be SO jailed if I went there, though. I can't go anywhere without chewing gum



They're very obedient over there.  It's nigh impossible to get ripped off by a taxi driver 

Actually, you do see some disobedience at crossing.  We followed quite a few people crossing when the red man was showing being the rebels that we are 

Oh, and there is one place where you're allowed to be untidy.  You can throw monkey nut shells on the floor at Raffles.  I was too embarrassed to though and put them neatly in the ashtray


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're very obedient over there. It's nigh impossible to get ripped off by a taxi driver
> 
> Actually, you do see some disobedience at crossing. We followed quite a few people crossing when the red man was showing being the rebels that we are
> 
> Oh, and there is one place where you're allowed to be untidy. You can throw monkey nut shells on the floor at Raffles. I was too embarrassed to though and put them neatly in the ashtray





I wonder if we'll ever have "No Durians" signs on the Tube


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> I wonder if we'll ever have "No Durians" signs on the Tube



Or lifts, but I doubt it.

I'd like "no squatting on the loo seat" signs


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 12, 2011)

I can see this turning into a "Chinglish signs" thread if we're not careful


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 12, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> I can see this turning into a "Chinglish signs" thread if we're not careful



I'm sure there's some along these lines already.  I've already put up "No Durian", "No Squatting on the Seat" signs somewhere   (Probably in a funny signs thread)


----------



## slightlytouched (Feb 19, 2015)

Hmmmm, whilst waiting for tfl to get back to me (probably take forever) I thought I'd ask the people who would most likely know the answer......

I buy tickets to Clapham Junction from Southampton (my discount fare doesn't take me sideways across London!), and want to use my oyster card to travel to a local train station. 

The question: where are the oyster touch pads when changing platforms? I keep having to suffer the incomplete journey fare! 

If you know the answer....thanks muchly


----------



## lemontop (Feb 19, 2015)

I haven't travelled via Clapham for a while but there were definitely ones on platform 1/2 and 17.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 19, 2015)

slightlytouched said:


> Hmmmm, whilst waiting for tfl to get back to me (probably take forever) I thought I'd ask the people who would most likely know the answer......
> 
> I buy tickets to Clapham Junction from Southampton (my discount fare doesn't take me sideways across London!), and want to use my oyster card to travel to a local train station.
> 
> ...



There's Oyster readers in the subway somewhere near the bottom of the stairs from platform 17.  can't remember if there's a similar lot at the north end of the subway.  Don't think I've seen any on the foot-bridge.

Alternatively, for the sake of a minute or two, just go out the ticket barrier with your ticket from Southampton then back in with your Oyster card.

I think in these circumstances, i think you would be wrong to use one of the pink 'route validator' oyster readers - these are for proving you've changed at a particular location to use the overground (and thus stayed inside zone 2) for a journey.


----------

